# Colorado River Grizzly--->Rifle



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Had a few basic questions for anyone thats done this stretch. 

Going for a few days next week, planning on Grizzly to Rifle over 3 days with the intention of float fishing it. From what I can tell the takeouts after Grizzly are (in order)

Two Rivers (6 miles)
South Canyon (11 miles)
River Bend/Tibbets (14.5 miles)
New Castle/Dino (17.7 miles)
Silt (25.3 miles)
Rifle (33 miles)

Was told that Charm shuttles could handle anything we need on this stretch. Main questions are if any of the takeouts are to be avoided by rafts and to make sure there aren't any man made obstructions that make floating through this stretch impassable. Also, having obviously never done the stretch just want to make sure that the takeouts listed are obvious or if some are hidden and if any landmarks can help identify them. Thanks for any info, not much available on this stretch via the interwebs.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Watch for fences below new castle and there is a couple of diversions that you can see well above. Other than that all ramps are good for a raft. 
And the fishing is great this time of year


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

pinemnky13 said:


> Watch for fences below new castle and there is a couple of diversions that you can see well above. Other than that all ramps are good for a raft.
> And the fishing is great this time of year


Hey Christian - I was about to chime in on this but figured you'd be right on it as this is your backyard stretch. Wasn't there a wire strung across one of the channels down below Silt awhile back? Is that still there? 

Also, is there a flock of white pelicans that hangs out down near Rifle? I saw them when I ran it in 2011 during the high water.

Oh, yeah, and I'm sorry for raising the standards you gotta live up to...


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Sz 18 bwo bead heads.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## commanderfun (Nov 4, 2011)

is theres going to be grizzly bears, you should definitley bring a rifle.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd be VERY interested in any campsite experience when you get back. The South Canyon ramp can be slippery, the gravel acts like ball bearings, be careful if you back down it. There is not much space around the new ramp in New Castle and no eddy, be ready to grab it early. It's a nice ramp, just tight.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Plecoptera said:


> I'd be VERY interested in any campsite experience when you get back. The South Canyon ramp can be slippery, the gravel acts like ball bearings, be careful if you back down it. There is not much space around the new ramp in New Castle and no eddy, be ready to grab it early. It's a nice ramp, just tight.



Will do, we are going to probably stay at a holiday in or something but I will let you know what we find as we will scope it out for camping on a later trip. 

I appreciate everyones feedback, sounds like it will be pretty obvious where the takeouts are. I'll respond back to this thread with anything else I find that wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Not much for camping:-( Good advice about the New Castle ramp. If you use a shuttle service know that the ramp is not at the park before the overpass but downriver 1 mile at the disc golf park. It is just past a fun wavetrain (probably the biggest splash below South Canyon) and is easy to miss if you ride it all the way out.


----------

